# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  monocyty podwyższone

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam podwyższony wskaźnik monocytów według norm. Byłam z wynikami u lekarza i w ogóle nie zwrócił na to uwagi. Co może być tego przyczyną? Czy to normalne a ja niepotrzebnie się stresuję?

----------

